# Water lines



## chriscar (Apr 30, 2002)

As far as I can tell, everyone replaces the factory turbo water lines and tees into the heater hoses. Looking at these pictures http://redlineau.com/gallery/album54/aaa leads me to this question.... why not keep the factory line and tap into the block? 

And while I'm making a monkey out of myself, what about doing the same with the factory oil feed? 

Hopefully the answer isn't too obvious. 

Chris


----------

